# Crossing the Atlantic



## MarkLees (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm a British citizen currently looking at escaping to the promised land. 
I'm currently looking at either the Calgary, Montreal or Vancouver areas. However, I am going to need my Heinz Baked Beanz and HP Sauce!!!
I am coming over in about 2 weeks, and was wondering if there any stores which anyone can recommend in these areas for me to check out to see if they've got what they need? I don't think I could live without my creature comforts!
Cheers!!! 
Mark


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

MarkLees said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a British citizen currently looking at escaping to the promised land.
> I'm currently looking at either the Calgary, Montreal or Vancouver areas. However, I am going to need my Heinz Baked Beanz and HP Sauce!!!
> I am coming over in about 2 weeks, and was wondering if there any stores which anyone can recommend in these areas for me to check out to see if they've got what they need? I don't think I could live without my creature comforts!
> ...


All supermarkets sell Heinz Baked Beans and HP Sauce but they are manufactured in NA. Remember Heinz is a NA company. Other ex-pats claim they don't taste the same as their UK counterparts. There are many shops in large cities across the country that sell UK products so if you need the genuine (to you) stuff, you can probably get them there. Because they're imported they will be expensive.


----------



## fiona705 (Sep 2, 2009)

Canadian Heinze Baked Beans DO NOT taste like the UK ones!!!!! The ones here , I think, are vile - too sweet - too brown looking (almost to the stage of over processed) YUK - thats all I can say.
On the good side - there are Brit import shops around that sell Brit Beans, our local one (we are in ontario) sell HP Beans but they are expensive.


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

MarkLees said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a British citizen currently looking at escaping to the promised land.
> I'm currently looking at either the Calgary, Montreal or Vancouver areas. However, I am going to need my Heinz Baked Beanz and HP Sauce!!!
> I am coming over in about 2 weeks, and was wondering if there any stores which anyone can recommend in these areas for me to check out to see if they've got what they need? I don't think I could live without my creature comforts!
> ...


Hi Mark,

As other respondents have said, you can get most of these products here (either as expensive imports or produced on the continent). I had to go take some pictures of the Heinz Baked Beans on the supermarket shelves for one of my clients so she would believe they were here!  She and her family have been here the best part of a year now and I've yet to hear her say the beans were sub-standard! The other "it's better in the UK" fave among expats is Cadbury's chocolate. To me, I can just about taste a very slight difference, completely insufficient to put me off eating the Canadian version. For others, with more educated taste buds!...it's a matter of real joy when someone brings them some UK Cadburys chocolate! Here in Calgary and surrounds, Sobeys and Safeway would be a couple of supermarkets where you could try the Beans and Sauce to see if they are the real deal!

Are you heading Calgary way on this trip?

Kind regards,

Eamonn.


----------

